# "you can not roll up your sleeves at work"



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Guys like us have to be carefull not to show to much skin at work or else our coworkers will catch a case of man envy. Save those guns for the lonely housewives.


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

ramco said:


> My JW told me to roll my sleeves back down because osha could issue a citation if I had them rolled up. "There needs to be at least 4 inches of sleeves minimum".
> -has anyone else heard of this or was he just jealous of my cannons?


You should really just keep your smokes in the truck, or carry them around in your pocket.









But really, he is full of it. What the hell is 4" of cotton going to do for you?


----------



## ramco (Apr 20, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is a dress code violation. We are supposed to work in a craftsman-like manner and dress suitable for the weather while maintaining a professional image... but its ****ing hot outside and my girlfriend does not like my farmer's tan... my main question is if Osha has anything to say about it.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't think of any 4" sleeve OSHA rule. :blink:

However, when exposed to energized electrical equipment >50V NFPA-70E _minimum_ clothing requirement (HRC 0) includes a long sleeved shirt of non-melting fabric due to arc flash hazard.

Most likely your JW just didn't want to be seen working with you looking dorky. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ramco said:


> My JW told me to roll my sleeves back down because osha could issue a citation if I had them rolled up. "There needs to be at least 4 inches of sleeves minimum".
> -has anyone else heard of this or was he just jealous of my cannons?


I'll bet he has a girlish voice and soft hands with sticks for fingers and I'll bet he wears gloves too,,,Sissy...:no:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Many locations have a site specific 4 inch sleeve rule. I am not certain about current OSHA rules though.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

We had to wear long sleeve fire ******ant clothes at my last job even when it was really hot down there !!! Industrial environment with lots of hazards.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> We had to wear long sleeve fire ******ant clothes at my last job even when it was really hot down there !!! Industrial environment with lots of hazards.


Ever lean on a 125# steam line? Your arm melts to the pipe.. Good thing is that it doesn't hurt till later... 
I started wearing the FR 4 shirts about a year ago.. Hot in the summer, but you kind of get used to it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Why are you rolling your sleeves up? Are you trying to get guys to check you out?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

OSHA does not have a sleeve length requirement.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

ramco said:


> The only thing I can think of is a dress code violation. We are supposed to work in a craftsman-like manner and dress suitable for the weather while maintaining a professional image... but its ****ing hot outside and my girlfriend does not like my farmer's tan... my main question is if Osha has anything to say about it.


touch it up with this:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If my JW told me not to roll my sleeves up I wouldn't roll my sleeves up.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Sissy...:no:


1956 called, they want their insult back.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Many GC around here require shirts with 4" sleeve / long enough to cover the ball of the shoulder, work boots (no sneakers) and long pants (no shorts). Anything less on a decent size commercial job is viewed as un-professional. I went to the roof of a 4 story building to meet with the kitchen equipment contractor about some hoods. He was on the roof messing with the ducts wearing cut off jean shorts, sneakers and no shirt. It was just bad.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I have always rolled my sleeves up, never a problem!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

How about the no wedding ring rule?


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

*Ring Avulsion*



Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> How about the no wedding ring rule?


Even if non-conductive, it's a bad idea for anyone who makes a living with their hands due to ring avulsion. 

If you're not allowed out the house without your wedding ring, get a tattoo. If she still disagrees, Google a couple pictures; she'll change her mind if she really loves you.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If I remember right, OSHA only cares from the standpoint of if the long clothing would be effective as PPE, usually against dangerous splashes or burns. I'll see if I can find it, but they cited a company against workers wearing shorts because the workers were exposed to hot tar splashes.

Otherwise, I think it's just part of the dress code to keep someone from looking like a total bum.


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

*4" Sleeves & OSHA*

The best OSHA reference to sleeves I can find (other than rubber insulating sleeves) is under the PPE standard where it states that the employer is not required to pay for everyday clothing, such as long-sleeve shirts, long pants, street shoes, and normal work boots required for protection.

I'm not convinced that a 4" sleeve provides sufficiently more protection than a sleeveless shirt. I'm guessing this requirement is more related to company dress code rather than PPE.

Just be thankful you can wear short-sleeves. At our shop we must wear Kevlar sleeves due to cut hazards (steel manufacturing) and they are HOT.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

At most chemical plants and other facilities where the contact with high temperature piping or materials is likely, long sleeves are required. 

The requirements of NFPA 70E require " long sleeve, natural fiber, non melting clothing" as a minimum, to work on even 120 volt energized.


----------



## ramco (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied!


----------



## arctrooper501st (6 mo ago)

chewy said:


> Why are you rolling your sleeves up? Are you trying to get guys to check you out?


 Cause it's 107⁰F out. 🥵


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

arctrooper501st said:


> Cause it's 107⁰F out. 🥵


Well I’m fine with it then.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

arctrooper501st said:


> Cause it's 107⁰F out. 🥵


Maybe but it has cooled since 2013.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I went looking and the only think I found was this link. To long to copy and paste,

I have worked in mining where FR long sleeves was the rule. Because we worked around some medium voltages frequently. 
I took off my FR long sleeved shirt while doing some demo in an area that only had power on the poles. I was still wearing an FR long sleeved Carhartt and I was cited. I challenged the citation and the safety people agreed. 
Love the name of the guys company.






A qualified employee wearing a short sleeve shirt when working on or nearby energized electric power line or equipment and subject to potential exposure to an electric arc. | Occupational Safety and Health Administration







www.osha.gov


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

In New York City, regardless of the heat and heat waves, con Edison workers must wear long sleeves right to their wrists. Because of this they work very slow. I mean, even slower than they ever did before which to most might seem impossible but goddamn they pull it off.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

We were building a duct bank for a new tank farm, super hot out. Nothing but open land let alone hot process pipes or any electrical.
Safety officer made us roll down our sleeves .
Rules of the refinery,


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Same rules when I worked in the mill, cotton tee covered by FR long sleeve shirt.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

wcord said:


> We were building a duct bank for a new tank farm, super hot out. Nothing but open land let alone hot process pipes or any electrical.
> Safety officer made us roll down our sleeves .
> Rules of the refinery,


i have heard a story about a refinery worker (happened about 40 yrs ago) who was checking on a valve out in the tank farm, which was leaking
he drove in and parked, left it idling, walked a good distance to the leaking valve
wind change or what ever, some fumes hovering on the ground made it to the hot exhaust pipe and lit off
the fumes were also around him and covering his escape path
he was burned badly enough that he died 3 days later in the hospital

(this scenario was presented in my arc flash training and backed up with pics of the victim in the hospital
the point was to impress on us that it is the burn that would kill us, not necessarily the shock)

the moral being: if you are in a refinery, bad stuff will happen in an instant. if you arent already ready for it, it will kill you
the same holds true for electrical situations

there for i understand the rule, but not necessarily needing to be enforced in your situation


----------

